# CNC Comparison



## 97Camel10 (Aug 12, 2005)

View article that compares the Shark with the Digital Wood Carver.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Lee.

Is that a question or a statement?

I do not know of any comparison.

PS...moved your post to the CNC section.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm guessing this was the article the OP referred to: Rockler Shark Pro vs Carvewright/Compucarve CNC Router Wood Carving Machine

4D


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Lee.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Lee. I'm like you , I'd love to have cnc router someday


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Lee, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.


----------



## 97Camel10 (Aug 12, 2005)

jw2170 said:


> Welcome to the forum, Lee.
> 
> Is that a question or a statement?
> 
> ...


"Is that a question or a statement?

I do not know of any comparison.

PS...move your post to the CNC section.+

James
Sydney, Australia.


Thanks for the quick response. Being a newbee I couldn't find the comparison I needed and thought those expert in the forum would know better than me. And you did because there is none. Someone compared the Shark with Carvewright which isn't what I need. However, some of your forum members had earlier posts with very knowledgeable software comparisons that are most helpful.

I'll be glad to move my posts to wherever you say as soon as I learn how.

I have done a profile twice but have no idea where it floating around in cyberland.

Thank you


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Lee,
your public profile is up and running. Thanks for taking the time to fill in the profile.

Some posts from new members are held up until released by the moderators ( an anti-spam thing)......


----------

